# hardwood floors



## fatt_macc_2k5 (Feb 17, 2005)

is it any way you can put a hardwood floor in a car instead of carpet,if so what can you use(what type of wood)


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

use some teak :0 

you will pay out the ass for the wood but its so damn nice..... really though you can basically use whatever you want


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

anythings possible
that would probably look pretty dope too


----------



## fatt_macc_2k5 (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks,how will i need to do it


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

well there is alot of work involved making cuts that complex....possibly steam and shape the wood....ive seen places do some cool woodwork with steamers....unless your just making inserts or flat pieces your going to be looking at a good chunk of change for a job like that...


----------



## fatt_macc_2k5 (Feb 17, 2005)

i figured that i was thinkin jus gettin flat inserts,and have a custom center console built for my ride,have it extend to the front of my back seat,do you think them clip together wood pieces wood work


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

they should work.....your talking about the floor kits like you put in your house right?


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

there is a caprice here in town with wood floors


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Mar 16 2005, 09:19 PM
> *there is a caprice here in town with wood floors
> [snapback]2861158[/snapback]​*


HOW DOES IT LOOK?IS IT TIGHT OR NOT EVEN CLOSE.


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt_macc_2k5_@Mar 14 2005, 08:34 PM
> *is it any way you can put a hardwood floor in a car instead of carpet,if so what can you use(what type of wood)
> [snapback]2851470[/snapback]​*


what are you fucking stupid!!! or what that is theee most dumbest damn thing i have ever heard of u must be a fucking retard...



by the way home depot can help dumb shit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

there was a car in lrm some years ago. that had the interior like it was an 1800's salloon. it was pretty tite. had hardwood floors n shit. it would take forever to do tho. and dont get that fake snap together wood. cuz its cheep whit with a fake veneer finish on it. once you chip it u cant sand it out. get u some cedar. itll make your car smell good.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@Mar 18 2005, 09:19 PM
> *what are you fucking stupid!!! or what  that is theee most dumbest damn thing i have ever heard of  u must be a fucking retard...
> by the way  home depot can help dumb shit
> [snapback]2870999[/snapback]​*


stfu newbie


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Awhile back there was a car in LRM w/ hardwood floors and wooden swivel chairs. I believe it was a 2dr. Cadi but can't remember exactly b/c I didn't look at it too long b/c it was fuckin' ugly ass hell...


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 19 2005, 08:27 AM
> *stfu newbie
> [snapback]2872470[/snapback]​*


 :0 newbie lmao i might be new to this sight but i have been lowridin before you were a wet spot on your mom and dads sheets 

and yes if you agree on that cadi being tight with wood interior you are as dumb as a sack of rocks ..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 19 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Awhile back there was a car in LRM w/ hardwood floors and wooden swivel chairs. I believe it was a 2dr. Cadi but can't remember exactly b/c I didn't look at it too long b/c it was fuckin' ugly ass hell...
> [snapback]2872498[/snapback]​*




i allready sed that. and it wasnt that bad


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@Mar 19 2005, 12:43 PM
> *:0 newbie  lmao  i might be new to this sight but i have been lowridin before you were a wet spot on your mom and dads sheets
> 
> and yes if you agree on that cadi being tight with wood interior you are as dumb as a sack of rocks ..
> [snapback]2872689[/snapback]​*


stupid little bitch...your probably like 16 rollin your mom and dads ride wishing you could afford your own ride someday on your 20$ a week allowance.... you should just shut your stupid ass up now before you get clowned...


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 21 2005, 08:21 PM
> *stupid little bitch...your probably like 16 rollin your mom and dads ride wishing you could afford your own ride someday on your 20$ a week allowance.... you should just shut your stupid ass up now before you get clowned...
> [snapback]2885528[/snapback]​*


 LMMFAO NO I AM NOT A LITTLE LIL KID BITCH.. SO COME CLOWN ME FUCKIN ****** LOL DONT START A FIRE YOU CANT PUT OUT C YA BITCH


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 19 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Awhile back there was a car in LRM w/ hardwood floors and wooden swivel chairs. I believe it was a 2dr. Cadi but can't remember exactly b/c I didn't look at it too long b/c it was fuckin' ugly ass hell...
> [snapback]2872498[/snapback]​*


the name of that car is CAPONE a two door cadi with a fire place and all.something different and it placed in alot of shows


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

heres some pics


----------



## fatt_macc_2k5 (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Mar 16 2005, 11:19 PM
> *there is a caprice here in town with wood floors
> [snapback]2861158[/snapback]​*




hey cuz,what does it look like,can you get pics


----------



## Swiss-Three (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 11:24 PM
> *heres some pics
> 
> 
> ...


That is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

i like it, looking at the pics makes me feel like im in a bar or resterarunt.

i cant deny the time that went into doing something different not knowing the outcome. i like it and the imagination the builder/designer had.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight!!!!


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 11:19 PM
> *the name of that car is CAPONE a two door cadi with a fire place and all.something different and it placed in alot of shows
> [snapback]2898056[/snapback]​*


I have not seen that car in years, I saw it back around 98-99 and it was a tight ride back then. It looks alot better in person. It had the pool table on the one door and guns on the other door, and it had a mural of the St Valentine's day massacre on the trunklid. I always kind of wondered where the ride went.


----------



## mario (Jul 23, 2003)

wow!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Mar 28 2005, 04:35 PM
> *I have not seen that car in years, I saw it back around 98-99 and it was a tight ride back then. It looks alot better in person. It had the pool table on the one door and guns on the other door, and it had a mural of the St Valentine's day massacre on the trunklid. I always kind of wondered where the ride went.
> [snapback]2919109[/snapback]​*


He still has it but he is working on something els right now


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Mar 28 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Tight!!!!
> [snapback]2919029[/snapback]​*


I swear its not a post unless Momo64 says tight in it! I counted about 4-5 post yesterday that I saw him say "tight!!!!!" in. :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

That has got to be horrible to ride on those wood seats with hydraulics.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn I thought i was looking at a museum pic! 

That is so damn ghey!

Props for being diferent tho


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Wood woudn't work unluess you built like a subfloor ontop of the floor pan and took out all the contours. All in all I think it would be fat as hell, Being a carpenter, but Finding that much time.. Shit. 

Good luck if you decide to do it, post some pics before you go insane.. :biggrin:


----------



## 75olds (Mar 31, 2005)

It can be done and you dont need a sub floor. My uncle in corpus chrisiti has done it in cars and I am planning on my floors, spots in door panels, and roof of car all being wood. I will have oldsmobile and toronado emblems engraved as well.


----------



## fatt_macc_2k5 (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75olds_@Apr 12 2005, 06:14 AM
> *It can be done and you dont need a sub floor. My uncle in corpus chrisiti has done it in cars and I am planning on my floors, spots in door panels, and roof of car all being wood. I will have oldsmobile and toronado emblems engraved as well.
> [snapback]2987817[/snapback]​*



can you ask your uncle how it can be done,also hit me up with a pm


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TO GET SOME MORE IDEAS CHECK OUT THAT AL CAPONE CADDY I AM PRETTY SURE IT HAS SOME WOOD FLOORS


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 21 2005, 05:23 AM
> *TO GET SOME MORE IDEAS CHECK OUT THAT AL CAPONE CADDY I AM PRETTY SURE IT HAS SOME WOOD FLOORS
> [snapback]3029277[/snapback]​*


I GUESS THAT WAS ALREADY POSTED MY BAD


----------

